# Intelligenza e maieutica



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> feather ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma come fai a evitare di vedere cose che la tua stessa intelligenza non può non farti vedere?
> ...


----------

